# Roll Call Time



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I think it's time again for a roll call. I havn't been around much as of late but i see alot of new members. I don't see some of the old members though. So let's see who's here and let's get to know one another....  


*Name:*
*Age:*
*Sex:*
*Birthplace:* 
*Hometown:*
*Nationality:* 
*Mode of Transportation: *
*Favorite Pacers Players: *
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players*
*College Attended/Attending: *
*Video Game Systems Owned:*
*Favorite Game(s): *
*Favorite Song:*
*Favorite Band: *
*Favorite Movie:*
*Favorite Food: *
*Favorite TV Show: *
*Who will win March Madness:*
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*For me:*

*Name:* Lukas
*Age:* 19
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Gliwice, Poland 
*Hometown:* Rochester, NY
*Nationality:* Polish
*Mode of Transportation: * 1997 Dodge Status, 4 door, Green
*Favorite Pacers Players: * Reggie Miller, Rik Smits, Jermaine O'Neal, Marc Jackson
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players* Carmelo Anthony, Peja Stajokovic, Dirk Nowitzki, Manu Ginobili
*College Attended/Attending: * University of Rochester
*Video Game Systems Owned:* Nitendo GameCube
*Favorite Game(s): * NHL2004, FIFA2004
*Favorite Song:* It's a Beautiful Day by U2
*Favorite Band: * U2, Dropkick Murphy's, Pearl Jam, Red Hot ChiliPeppers, Eminem, tons more, but dont feel like posting all of them, but i like all kinds of music
*Favorite Movie:* Gangs of New York, Road Trip, Old School, Hoosiers
*Favorite Food: * Chicken tenders
*Favorite TV Show: * That 70's Show, Chappelle's Show, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Big Brother
*Who will win March Madness:* DUKE, although i am praying for my Syracuse 
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:*

#31 Miller Old Pacers Away
#31 Miller New Pacers Away
#10 Miller USA Dream Team 
#45 Smits Old Pacers Home
#7 O'Neal New Pacers Home

Want:
#3 Harrington New Pacers Away
#11 Tinsley Pacers 3rd (the Yellow)
#7 O'Neal Vintage (the vintage jerseys they played in this year with)


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Name: Reise
Age: 26
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Evansville IN
Hometown: St. Clair MI (Evansville is always home to me though)
Nationality: Caucasion (100% German)
Mode of Transportation: 2002 Ford Taurus
Favorite Pacers Players: Reggie Miller, Austin Croshere, Dale Davis, Antonio Davis
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Ben Wallace, Paul Pierce
College Attended/Attending: Baker College
Video Game Systems Owned: Gamecube, PS2, Xbox, Game boy advance
Favorite Game(s): Halo, Ghost Recon, Project Gotham Racing 2, Rainbow Six 3
Favorite Song: I used to love H.E.R.
Favorite Band:A Tribe Called Quest(rap), Sublime
Favorite Movie: Goodfellas
Favorite Food: Hot Dogs
Favorite TV Show: Chappelle Show
Who will win March Madness: Duke
Basketball Jerseys In WardrobeI added football, I have more of those) Tim Hardaway (Warriors), Joey Harrington(Lions), Marvin Harrison(Colts), Croshere(Pacers), I just ordered a Ivan Rodriguez Detroit Tigers Jersey.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: For me:*

*Name:* Riley
*Age:* 21
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Grand Prarie, Alberta Canada 
*Hometown:* Red Deer, Alberta
*Nationality:* Canadian
*Mode of Transportation: * 1991, 4 X4 Chevy Blazer with a 4.3.
*Favorite Pacers Players: * Reggie, O'Neal, Tinsley, Bender, Harrington, Freddie
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players* Carmelo Anthony, Vince Carter, Ray Allen
*College Attended/Attending: * RDC
*Video Game Systems Owned:* XBox
*Favorite Game(s): * Halo, NBA2k series, Morrowind, Star Wars KOTR and alot of oldies
*Favorite Song:* Anything by The Strokes or Jack Johnson. I pretty much like everything.
*Favorite Band: * Beastieboys, The Strokes, Jack Johnson and alot of others.
*Favorite Movie:*Old School, Casino, Blow, any gangster flick.
*Favorite Food: * Natchos
*Favorite TV Show: * The OC, Jimmy Kimmel Live, Big Brother, Family guy, Survivor, Smallville.
*Who will win March Madness:* Arizona Wildcats I hope, but I dont watch too much NCAA.
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:*

Mitchell and Ness Retro Jordan. Real nice.
Want:

Retro Reggie
Allstar Artest


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Name: Chris*
*Age: 1*
*Sex: Male*
*Birthplace: Nashville, Indiana* 
*Hometown:Nashville, Indiana*
*Nationality: WTF is a nationality?* 
*Mode of Transportation: Nil, my parents drive a 1993 white Oldsmobile and a 2002 Tope PT Cruiser *
*Favorite Pacers Players: James Jones, Ron Artest, Tinsley, Freddie Jones, Foster, Harrington, Chuck Person*
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players: TJ Ford, Carlos Boozer, Earl Boykins, Keyon Dooling, Kyle Korver, Jahidi White, Speedy Clxton *
*College Attended/Attending: N/A*
*Video Game Systems Owned: PS2*
*Favorite Game(s): Smackdown: Here Comes the Pain, NBA Live 2004, ESPN NBA Basketball, Grand Theft Auto 3*
*Favorite Song: Tattoo by Big Mother Thruster*
*Favorite Band: Saliva*
*Favorite Movie: I've grown out of too many movies and into almost none *
*Favorite Food: Frisco sandwich at Steak n Shake*
*Favorite TV Show: RAW*
*Who will win March Madness: Duke*
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Many many way too small, currently LeBron James and JO retro*


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Name: Brian
Age: 19
Sex: M
Birthplace: Bellingham, WA 
Hometown: Bellingham, WA
Nationality: Caucasian, but I do have some Czech background in me 
Mode of Transportation: 1992 Chevy Corsica
Favorite Pacers Players: Jamaal Tinsley, Jonathan Bender, Ron Artest and Jermaine O'Neal
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Carmelo Anthony, Kevin Garnett, Troy Hudson, Peja, and Ray Allen
College Attended/Attending: Whatcom Community College, will go to a 4 year in a a year or two, hopefully a D1 school.
Video Game Systems Owned: XBox and PS2
Favorite Game(s): NBA Inside Drive 2004, Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, Deus Ex: The Invisible War, ESPN College Hoops
Favorite Song: This Ring by Tech N9ne
Favorite Band: Tech N9ne and Eminem, I listen to a bit of everything though
Favorite Movie: Vanilla Sky and Requiem for a Dream
Favorite Food: Sweet and Sour Chicken
Favorite TV Show: Chappelle's Show, Family Guy, and Futurama
Who will win March Madness: UConn!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Jamaal Tinsley Alternate and a UConn jersey.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

Name:Andrew
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Indianapolis (Naptown) hence my name lol
Hometown: same as above
Nationality: Caucasian
Mode of Transportation: friends cars for 2 more months
Favorite Pacers Players: freddie, ron, and JO
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: boooo
College Attended/Attending: soon to be IU
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2
Favorite Game(s): Need For Speed Underground
Favorite Song: "Cursed" Tech N9ne...thumbs up to TicN9neZ8
Favorite Band: Z-Ro, Cam'ron, TI, Tech N9ne...and for a real band AFI
Favorite Movie: Home Alone 
Favorite Food: steak
Favorite TV Show: Chapelle Show
Who will win March Madness: Oregon...I Wish...but seriously, St Joes
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Artest retro, steve francis retro, fred jones oregon jersey, soon to be a fred jones pacers authentic as well, carmello anthony, chris webber kings jersey, mike bibby retro, and a tim duncan retro....hoping they come out with a t wolves retro so i can get a KG


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> Favorite Song: "Cursed" Tech N9ne...thumbs up to TicN9neZ8
> Favorite Band: Z-Ro, Cam'ron, TI, Tech N9ne...and for a real band AFI


Damn straight, Tech N9ne kicks ***! Now only if he would release another album.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Name:
Age:
Sex:M
Birthplace: 
Hometown:
Nationality: American 
Mode of Transportation: Car 
Favorite Pacers Players: Tinsley, Reggie, and Bender right now
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Long list: Ben Wallace, Jamal Crawford, Marbuy, Marion, Richard Hamilton, and more
College Attended/Attending: hopefully some place in California
Video Game Systems Owned: SNES, Playstation, Gamecube, Gameboy pocket, Gameboy Color, and Gameboy Advance
Favorite Game(s): NBA Street Vol. 2
Favorite Song: UGK - Live Wire Connect
Favorite Band: Don't really have one, maybe Blackstar
Favorite Movie: Don't Be a Menace and Best in Show
Favorite Food: Twister from KFC
Favorite TV Show: Simpsons and PTI
Who will win March Madness: Duke
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Reggie Miller Dream Team, Reggie Miller Road, Jermaine O'neal Throwback, Michael Jordan Bullets, Chris Webber Warriors Road,
Shawn Kemp Throwback Sonics Home, Robert Horry Rockets Home, and North Carolina.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Name:* Josh Vigilante
*Age:* 15 
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Ajax, Ontario
*Hometown:* Ajax, Ontario
*Nationality:* Italian / Portuguese
*Mode of Transportation:* My bike
*Favorite Pacers Players:* Jermaine O'Neal, Ron Artest
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players:* Vince Carter, Andrei Kirilenko, Amare Stoudemire, Lamar Odom ect.
*College Attended/Attending:* n/a
*Video Game Systems Owned:* xbox
*Favorite Game(s):* nhl2004
*Favorite Song:* Dead Wrong - Biggie Smalls feat. Eminem
*Favorite Band:* D12, Wu-Tang, Nirvana.. can't think 
*Favorite Movie:* Scarface, Fubar
*Favorite Food:* chicken
*Favorite TV Show:* PTI
*Who will win March Madness:* Syracuse or UNC.. it doesn't matter!
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Latrell Sprewell Knicks, LeBron James McDonalds All-american, Michael Jordan half Bulls half bullets jersey, Vince Carter home jersey.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Name: Mike
Age: n/a
Sex: M
Birthplace: East Lyn
Hometown: Deering
Nationality: US/Den
Mode of Transportation: legs 
Favorite Pacers Players: rose, reg, mark jackson, artest, o'neal, smits, tinsley 
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: rose, 'melo, AI, 'bron, yao is cool
College Attended/Attending: n/a
Video Game Systems Owned: n/a
Favorite Game(s): n/a
Favorite Song: n/a
Favorite Band: n/a
Favorite Movie: n/a
Favorite Food: homemade
Favorite TV Show: simpsons
Who will win March Madness: duke
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: 
rose road replica
reggie home
AI road


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks to whoever made this thread sticky.

And i'd also like to say, this is the first time any of my threads have ever been stickied so it's a big moment for me.  j/k


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Name: jayson das
Age: 18
Sex: m
Birthplace: indy 
Hometown:indy
Nationality: white
Mode of Transportation: walkin'
Favorite Pacers Players: tinsley and bender
Favorite Non-Indiana Players iverson
College Attended/Attending: attendin'
Video Game Systems Owned: nada
Favorite Game(s): uh...basketball?
Favorite Song: rite now? hmm im liking the postal service, altho as far as rap goes im feelin kanye west
Favorite Band: d12 is my favorite band haha
Favorite Movie: memento
Favorite Food: chikkin
Favorite TV Show: dont watch it really...does like espn count
Who will win March Madness: i will...me or duke...not srue who
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: only got soccer uni's cuz thats what i play more of, altho i like watchin bball better...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Thanks to whoever made this thread sticky.
> 
> And i'd also like to say, this is the first time any of my threads have ever been stickied so it's a big moment for me.  j/k


that was me, no prob, I figured any new Pacers fan on the board should fill one out.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Name:* Alborz
*Age:* 16
*Sex:* Yes, please
*Birthplace:* Toronto, ON
*Hometown:* Toronto, ON
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Mode of Transportation: * subway/bus
*Favorite Pacers Players: * Reggie, RonRon
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players* Alvin Williams, Charles Oakley, Vince Carter
*College Attended/Attending: * I dunno
*Video Game Systems Owned:* Xbox, Super Nintendo, Game Boy Advance
*Favorite Game(s): * ESPN NBA Basketball
*Favorite Song:* "Be Quiet and Drive" by the Deftones. Best song ever is "One" by Metallica.
*Favorite Band: * System of a Down
*Favorite Movie:* Happy Gilmore
*Favorite Food: * shawarma
*Favorite TV Show: * Family Guy
*Who will win March Madness:* University of Kentucky
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Alvin Williams away, Kevin Garnett away, Grant Hill Detroit away, Penny Hardaway Orlando away.


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

*Name:* Jama
*Age:* 15
*Sex:* Female
*Birthplace:* Anderson, IN
*Hometown:* Pendleton, IN
*Nationality:* White
*Mode of Transportation:* My grandparents?
*Favorite Pacers Players:* Reggie, Jamison, Jermaine, and Al
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players:* Jalen Rose!
*College Attended/Attending: * None, too young.
*Video Game Systems Owned:* Nintendo (old one), playstation
*Favorite Game(s): * Basketball?
*Favorite Song:* Barlow Girls by Superchic[k]
*Favorite Band: * Superchic[k]!
*Favorite Movie:* LOTR Trilogy
*Favorite Food: * Pizza!
*Favorite TV Show: * 8 Simple Rules
*Who will win March Madness:* Don't know.
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* NONE! I've been begging my grandparents to get me a Reggie jersey, but everytime I find some, they're all too big!


----------



## noogie_da_sheep (Jan 12, 2004)

*Name:* Allen Harders
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Karratha, Western Australia, Australia
*Hometown:* Geraldton, Western Australia, Australia
*Nationality:* Australian-Filipino
*Mode of Transportation:* Parents car
*Favorite Pacers Players:* Tinsley, Freddie Jones, Reggie, JO, Harrington and Ronny
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players:* Gilbert Arenas
*College Attended/Attending:* - NIL -
*Video Game Systems Owned:* ps2, psx, gameboy
*Favorite Game(s):* NBA Live games, FIFA games
*Favorite Songs:* A song for the dead (Queens of the Stoneage), Ready 1(Grinspoon)
*Favorite Bands:* Queens of the Stoneage, Powderfinger, Grinspoon, Blink 182 
*Favorite Movies:* Unbreakable*,* Star Wars ep. IV, V, VI*,* James Bond movies.
*Favorite Food:* Lasagne, pasta, springrolls.
*Favorite TV Show:* South Park, Dave Chapelle's Show
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:*

* Reggie Miller #31 old-skool away uni

My auntie makes jerseys in the Philippines...not quite the proper ones but they're pretty good...

* Kobe Bryant #8 away uni.
* Jermaine O'Neal #7 away uni.
* Vince Carter #15 away uni.


----------



## indiana_07_pacers (Apr 16, 2004)

Name:Brian Holowaty
Age:14
Sex: male
Birthplace: putnam, connecticut
Hometown:killingly, connecticut
Nationality: american
Mode of Transportation: parents?
Favorite Pacers Players: JO
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Ricky Davis, Joe Johnson, Stromile Swift
Video Game Systems Owned: ps2, psx
Favorite Game(s): Madden 04, Live 04, MVP 04, ESPN Football
Favorite Song:Boys in the Hood-NWA
Favorite Band: Mest
Favorite Movie: The Godfather
Favorite Food: chicken pizziola from subway
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy
Who will win March Madness: umm UCONN
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:

Jermaine O'Neal 04 All-Star Blue
Jermaine O'Neal Nike Away
Jermaine ONeal Nike Home
Jason Richardson Orange
Yao Ming(dont ask why)
Eddie Jones Nike Black
others(dont feel like listin)


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Name:Gerard Llopart
Age:17
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Gelida, Barcelona :yes:
Hometown:Gelida,Barcelona,Spain (Not Mexico  )
Nationality: Spanish
Mode of Transportation: mmm, walking and parents
Favorite Pacers Players: Jermaine O'Neal, Al Harrington, Reggie Miller, Rik Smits, Haywoode Workman :laugh:
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Lamar Odom, Elton Brand, Corey Maggette, Ray Allen, Tyson Chandler, Jamal Crawford, Amare Stoudemire and a lot more...
Video Game Systems Owned: ps2, psx...
Favorite Game(s):NHL 2000, Madden 04, ESPN NBA 2k4, GTA:Vice City, SW:KOTOR, Neverwinter Nights, RollerCoaster Tycoon 2...
Favorite Song:Uf, only one? Very difficult. One at random: The Clash - Rock The Casbah
Favorite Band: Nah, impossible
Favorite Movie: Lol...impossible again. Snatch is one of my favorites
Favorite Food: Mmm, i like all the food...
Favorite TV Show: If I say one, you won't know :laugh:
Who will win March Madness: Mmm, maybe UCONN :yes: 
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:

#34 Paul Pierce, Road
#23 Jason Richardson, Road
#34 Shaquille O'Neal, Road
#21 Kevin Garnett, Road
And then jersey of spanish league.

Other jerseys I want (and i will have ):
#7 Jermaine O'Neal retro jersey
#7 Lamar Odom home
#50 Zach Randolph 3rd jersey

hum...I can't remember all.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

great to see a pacers fan from SPAIN!
welcome to the board man


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> great to see a pacers fan from SPAIN!
> welcome to the board man


Just so ya know he ain't knew, lol, he is just back from a while ago.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

lol

either way :laugh:  


i saw his post count and was like....something tells me hes not really new around here though


----------



## SpADeD (May 16, 2004)

Name: Tim Barr
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Merriville, IN
Hometown: Spring Hill, FL
Nationality: Irish, Italian, Native American
Mode of Transportation: 92' Camaro RS
Favorite Pacers Players: Uncle Reg, JB, JO, Mel Mel
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Mike Bibby, Jalen Rose
College Attended/Attending: Soon to be Full Sail
Video Game Systems Owned: Sega Genesis, N64, PS2
Favorite Game(s): Sonic the Hedgehog, Backyard Wrestling, THUG
Favorite Song: "Whitewash" by Buckethead
Favorite Band: Kottonmouth Kings, Buckethead, Twiztid, Machine Head, Nine Inch Nails, The Prodigy, Everlast
Favorite Movie: Donnie Darko, Mallrats, JSB Strike Back, Dumb & Dumber, Pirates of the Carribean, Usual Suspects
Favorite Food: Chicken Tenders/Nuggets, Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Aqua Teen Hunger Force, The Shield, Space Ghost Coast 2 Coast, Futurama, Anything on Adult Swim.
Who will win March Madness: IDK
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Reggie Miller 1995 Away Authetic, Jalen Rose 1999 Gold Alternative Replica


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpADeD</b>!
> Name: Tim Barr
> Age: 17
> Sex: Male
> ...


Welcome to bbb.net! Keep on posting....


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

yes, welcome, I hope you stick around.


----------



## h-town Mike (Jun 5, 2004)

Name: Mike Brandon
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Birthplace: San Jose
Hometown: Houston
Nationality: American
Mode of Transportation: car
Favorite Pacers Players: Ron Artest, Jeff Foster
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Mike Bibby, Tony Parker
College Attended/Attending: UNC
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2
Favorite Game(s): Madden and NBA Live
Favorite Song: idk
Favorite Band: lonestar
Favorite Movie: Van Wilder
Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite TV Show: fresh prince
Who will win March Madness: its already done
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: kg, kemp(team usa), vcarter


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h-town Mike</b>!
> Name: Mike Brandon
> Age: 23
> Sex: Male
> ...


Welcome to the board!

Fresh Prince:|


----------



## h-town Mike (Jun 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board!
> ...


whats wrong with fresh prince?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h-town Mike</b>!
> 
> 
> whats wrong with fresh prince?


Man I used to love that show.....That Carlton dance was classic....Me and my dorky friends still do that slap that Jazz and Will used to do......


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Name:* Jani
*Age:* 16
*Sex:* M
*Birthplace:* Finland
*Hometown:* Vantaa
*Nationality:* Finn
*Mode of Transportation: * Chrysler
*Favorite Pacers Players: * Jermaine, Tinsley, Freddy, Bender, Harrison

*Favorite Non-Indiana Players* K-Mart, Al Harrington, Etan Thomas, Mike Bibby , Jason Williams

*College Attended/Attending: * none
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2
*Favorite Game(s): * NBA Live 200X 
*Favorite Song:* Youngbuck - Somthin bout you
*Favorite Band: * 
*Favorite Movie:* NightClub
*Favorite Food: * Pizza, Hamburger, lol
*Favorite TV Show: * Noriko Show
*Who will win March Madness:* NC
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Jermaine, B-Dizzle


----------



## cam22 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Name:* C-Mo
*Age:* 24 
*Sex:* M
*Birthplace:* Melbourne
*Hometown:* Glen Waverley
*Nationality: * Australia
*Mode of Transportation: *Celica
*Favorite Pacers Players: *jermaine, jeff and freddy
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players:* t-mac, AI, magloire, sprewell, harrington
*College Attended/Attending: *University of Melbourne
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2
*Favorite Game(s): *Need for Speed Underground
*Favorite Song:* Petey Pablo - freekaleek
*Favorite Artist: *pac
*Favorite Movie:* 12 monkeys
*Favorite Food: *thai
*Favorite TV Show: *simpsons
*Who will win playoffs 04/05:* SAS or maybe dallas if they get kidd
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* old reggie jersey and bron


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Name:Kyle
Age:17
Sex:M
Birthplace: In
Mode of Transportation: Chevy Tahoe
Favorite Pacers Players: Reggie, Fred Jones, Jermaine O'neal Bender
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Kevin Garnet, T-Mac, Baron Davis,Rip Hamilton
Video Game Systems OwnedS2
Favorite Game(s): No real fav (don't play it enough)
Favorite Song:too many
Favorite Band: Like alot but a few of my favorites Chili Peppers, Guns and Roses, AFI , etc
Favorite TV Show: Simpsons
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Old School Reggie, Multiple Jordans, Original Larry bird, Barkley suns jersey much more


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm sorry that the last two that posted didn't get a welcome so....

WELCOME!!! 

We'll probably get some more activity when something actually happens, and I'm hoping you two join in.


----------



## phillymickfan (Sep 9, 2004)

Name: Bryan
Age: 102
Sex: m
Birthplace: Bloomington , IN
Hometown: Nashville, IN
Nationality: 1/4 Irish
Mode of Transportation: I drive a 2005 Porsche 911 Turbo (Red)
Favorite Pacers Players: JO, Reggie, Ronnie, and Fiesty Foster
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: KG
College Attended/Attending: Harvard
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2, 
Favorite Game(s): TW 04
Favorite Song: I don't know
Favorite Band: Rolling Stones
Favorite Movie: Signs  
Favorite Food: Noodles
Favorite TV Show: King of Queens
Who will win March Madness: IU
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>phillymickfan</b>!
> Name: Bryan
> Age: 102
> Sex: m
> ...


Welcome to the site man. Best Pacers forum on the net, when everyone returns from summer breaks and gets school straighted out. But it's always great to see newcomers. We'll have this board buzzing soon no need for worries !!


----------



## Blackbeard (Oct 7, 2004)

Name: Mike
Age: 13
Sex: please
Birthplace: IN
Hometown: Somewhere in IN
Nationality: I don't know
Mode of Transportation: (mom) Red 2003 Nissan Pathfinder 
(dad) Dark Blue 2002 Dodge Dakota V-8 4 door 
(bro) Green 98 Toyota Camary
Favorite Pacers Players: All of them
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: KG and Jason Kidd
College Attended/Attending: BC Junior High 
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2
Favorite Game(s): I don't know (I have too many)
Favorite Song: Don't Know
Favorite Band: Don't Know
Favorite Movie: Starsky & Hutch
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: LOST 
Who will win March Madness: Georgia Tech
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: None in wardrobe at the moment


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Name:* Andrew
*Age:* 13
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Sydney, Australia 
*Hometown:* Sydney, Australia
*Nationality:* Half Greek/Half Russian
*Mode of Transportation: * Parents or bus
*Favorite Pacers Players: * Jeff Foster, Fred Jones, Ron Artest
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players* Dirk Nowitzki, Andrei Kirilenko, Samuel Dalembert & Josh Howard
*College Attended/Attending: * N/A
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2
*Favorite Game(s): * NBA Live or Grand Theft Auto
*Favorite Song:* Why - Jada ft. Anthony Hamilton
*Favorite Band: * Kanye West
*Favorite Movie:* Dodgeball (but hopefully Harold and Kumar because I'm seeing that today)
*Favorite Food: * Pizza (meatlovers)
*Favorite TV Show: * Family Guy
*Who will win March Madness:* Who cares?
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* 
# 8 Kobe Bryant 
# 9 Tony Parker
Hopefully getting a Dirk one for Christmas


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

here you go:

*Name:* Shawn Flynn
*Age:* 20
*Sex:* male
*Birthplace:* maine
*Hometown:* buxton (spend time in South Bend Indy, older bro lives out there)
*Nationality:* caucasian
*Mode of Transportation: * hyundai elantra
*Favorite Pacers Players: * Reggie will always be number 1 in my book.
*Favorite Non-Indiana Players* Manu Ginobili
*College Attended/Attending: * Stonehill College
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2
*Favorite Game(s): * Live
*Favorite Song:* I ain't mad at ya, Tupac Shakur
*Favorite Band: * Tupac Shakur
*Favorite Movie:* Braveheart
*Favorite Food: * Chicken Parm
*Favorite TV Show: * Family Guy
*Who will win March Madness:* Duke hopefully
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* OH BOY....here we go:

Reggie Miller USA jersey (champion)
2 Reggie Navy with yellow pinstripes jerseys (champion)
Old school Miller solid navy with yellow lettering/numbers jersey (champion)
Artest #23 Navy with yellow pinstripes jersey (Reebok)
Artest #23 Yellow with navy pinstripes swingman jersey (nike)
Stephen Jackson navy with yellow pinstripes jersey (reebok)
Jermaine O'neal navy with yellow pinstripes jersey (reebok)
Jermaine O'neal AUTHENTIC yellow with navy pinstripes (hanging on my wall)
Jalen Rose white with navy pinstripes jersey(champion)
Travis Best navy with yellow pinstripes jersey (champion)


and there you have it


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Name: Bryan Milloy
Age: 13
Sex: male
Birthplace: Bloomington, IN
Hometown: Nashville, IN
Nationality: 1/4 Irish
Mode of Transportation: Dad: 2002 Blue Dodge Dakota Mom: 2003 Red Nissan Pathfinder Brother: 1998 Green Toyota Camery
Favorite Pacers Players: Reggie, JO, Croshere, Foster
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: KG, T-Mac
College Attended/Attending: 
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2
Favorite Game(s): Burnout 3
Favorite Song: Eye of The Tiger
Favorite Band: Coldplay
Favorite Movie: Dumb and Dumber
Favorite Food: Macaroni with cheese
Favorite TV Show: CSI or LOST
Who will win March Madness: Kentucky
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:
Authentic Jalen Rose away
Home Reggie Miller 
Away Harrington
Old Away Reggie


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How come I never got a welcome??


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> How come I never got a welcome??


You did, as phillymickfan.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> You did, as phillymickfan.


I know I was just joking


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Name: Michael
Age: 23
Sex: M
Birthplace: China 
Hometown: Guiyang
Nationality: Chinese
Mode of Transportation: Barina 95
Favorite Pacers Players: Miller and JO
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Eric Cantona
College Attended/Attending: ummm... Adelaide High school
Video Game Systems Owned: n/a
Favorite Game(s): CM0102
Favorite Song: Lose Yourself
Favorite Band: D12, Blink
Favorite Movie: American Pie series
Favorite Food: Chinese
Favorite TV Show: n/a
Who will win March Madness: donno
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: n/a


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> Name: Michael
> Age: 23
> Sex: M
> ...


Hey man, welcome to the board! I hope you keep posting.


----------



## pacers win it all (Nov 16, 2004)

Name: Mike
Age: 30
Sex: male
Birthplace:Terre Haute
Hometown: Avon
Nationality: US
Mode of Transportation: 2000 F-150
Favorite Pacers Players: O'Neal, Artest, Fred Jones
Favorite Non-Indiana Players 
College Attended/Attending: ISU
Video Game Systems Owned: None
Favorite Game(s): 
Favorite Song: Big Empty
Favorite Band: STP, Alice in Chains
Favorite Movie: The Usual Suspects
Favorite Food: trendy american resturaunt food
Favorite TV Show: 
Who will win March Madness:
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pacers win it all</b>!
> Name: Mike
> Age: 30
> Sex: male
> ...


Welcome to the #1 forum on the #1 Board on the net!!


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

Name: Doug
Age: 18 
Sex: male
Birthplace: Longmont, Colorado
Hometown: Greeley, Colorado
Nationality: american
Mode of Transportation: 2005 Chevy Silverado
Favorite Pacers Players: Reggie Miller, Jermaine O'neal
Favorite Non-Indiana Players T-Mac, stephon marbury, earl boykins
College Attended/Attending: The University Of Northern Colorado
Video Game Systems Owned: Xbox, PS2
Favorite Game(s): Halo series, Grand Theft Auto series, Madden Series, and most NBA games
Favorite Song: too many to tell
Favorite Band: yellowcard, Blink182, and Linkin Park
Favorite Movie: Too many to say
Favorite Food: Chocolate Chip Cookie Doe
Favorite TV Show: South park, simpsons, Best damn sports show period
Who will win March Madness: University of North Carolina
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Reggie miller, stephon marbury, t-mac (houston), earl boykins


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

WELCOME!!


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man, welcome to the board! I hope you keep posting.


Just curious how could I get an "avatar"? Do I have to reach certain amount of posts to be eligible?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious how could I get an "avatar"? Do I have to reach certain amount of posts to be eligible?


PM an administator. Basically, you have to pay $10 for an avatar and other Supporting Member perks.

To get a site regulated avatar, go to UserCP, click on options, and you should be able to figure it out from there.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Name: Matt
Age: 29 
Sex: M
Birthplace: Edmonton, Alberta, Canada 
Hometown: ditto
Nationality: Canadian
Mode of Transportation: Acura EL
Favorite Pacers Players: All of Em, but Reggie is #1
Favorite Non-Indiana Players: Jalen Rose, Lebron, 
College Attended/Attending: U of A
Video Game Systems Owned: none
Favorite Game(s): 
Favorite Song: Too many
Favorite Band: Paul Van Dyk
Favorite Movie: too many but Last Samurai was good
Favorite Food: Ham and Potatoes
Favorite TV Show: Survivor, Amazing Race
Who will win March Madness: UCLA, Gonzaga
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:
Lebron James
Grant Hill Duke Jersey
Reggie Miller Dream Team 94 Jersey
and countless of my own

I want
Ron Artest
Jermaine O'neal
Domique throwback


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the #1 forum on the #1 Board on the net!!


WELCOME EVERYONE !!! 

So so true.... the best forum on the net. 

ps. Anyone know where R-Star and Tactics went to ?? And JeramanicFan ???


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> WELCOME EVERYONE !!!
> ...


They havent been posting much.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> WELCOME EVERYONE !!!
> ...


I think Tic moved to Arizona and hasn't been posting much since.


----------



## piglet (Dec 6, 2004)

..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>INPacer</b>!
> Name: Corey
> Age: 24
> Sex: F
> ...


Welcome to the #1 forum on the #1 site on the net!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INPacer</b>!
> Name: Corey
> Age: 24
> Sex: F
> ...


It's nice to have a female poster here, your posts seem to be very good from what I've seen.


----------

